# Show Us Your Enclosures



## tomc1992 (Feb 28, 2008)

comon people inspire others with ur designs of enclosures and show off ur creativity or wallet


----------



## Kristy86 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi, 

These are my two enclosures. The first 2 pictures are of my 2 central bearded dragons outside pit. The second two pics are of my 2 dwarf beaded dragon's enclosure.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 28, 2008)

*bredli housing*

my hypo bredli lives here floor to ceiling, heaps of climbing space....and she uses every bit of it........cheers solar 17


----------



## chillsandfevers (Feb 28, 2008)

Only boring enclosues in my place, but I would love this one of yours Solar, looks expensive though, and I guess custom made.

Lucky snake, must be like living in the Hilton !

Cheers, Chills


----------



## Manie (Feb 28, 2008)

Both my enclosures are 4ft fish tanks. They both have lids made from aluminium fly screen and fly screen frame. 2 Blueys in one and 2 Beardies in the other. Im very happy with the rocks i bought for them....


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Feb 28, 2008)

Old tv cabinet did the job for me..


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 28, 2008)

What do you keep in there Newbie?


----------



## warren63 (Feb 28, 2008)

One of my gecko tanks


----------



## Kristy86 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow thats a fantastic set up! I can't believe i let my mum sell our old tv unit!! Didn't event think to use it for the reptiles!


----------



## carinacat (Feb 28, 2008)

i want an old tv unit too  great job uve done there newbie


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Mar 2, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> What do you keep in there Newbie?


My Bredli lives there, she seems to like it. She likes to explore at night when i have moved her branchs around ( like a new home to her ).



Kristy86 said:


> wow thats a fantastic set up! I can't believe i let my mum sell our old tv unit!! Didn't event think to use it for the reptiles!


Yeah it took a few goes to get it right but works fine, got another one to start soon when i do i'll do before/after and inbetween shots.



carinacat said:


> i want an old tv unit too  great job uve done there newbie


Thanks, there easy to pick up Ebay, second hand stores friends etc......
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## stringbean (Mar 2, 2008)

might be worth doin a search aswell, been plenty of threads in the past with plenty of pics and everything.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 2, 2008)

This is the one I built for my spotted python $150 all up






Also, I'll be building & selling ones like these later in the year, so if anyone is interested...


cheers
Trouble


----------



## tempest (Mar 2, 2008)

Some great looking enclosures! 

This is my first attempt, an old tv cabinet I picked up from ebay. Nothing fantastic, next one will be better!


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 2, 2008)

Great looking enclosures guys, I will post mine in a couple of days or so.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 2, 2008)

Hahaha, you remind me of my husband. He has ideas as such. But wouldnt the vibration from the speakers stress the animals?


----------



## tempest (Mar 2, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Hahaha, you remind me of my husband. He has ideas as such. But wouldnt the vibration from the speakers stress the animals?



Was that directed at me Kathy?  I am always telling my housemate not to crank the music too much in the lounge because the vibrations worry me. That said, if you saw the speakers that were there before I made the cabinet it'd freak you out (B&W 801s, very expensive and very large with a massive sound output), these smaller ones are a lot more mild and don't get used like the B&Ws do! When the cabinet came along there was no room for them and as much as I love my music, I love my snakes more. :lol:


----------



## danny35 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello guys i am a complete newbie...

How about showing some enclosures for a diamond python the best of all..


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 2, 2008)

Some enclosures for Diamonds


----------



## dazza74 (Mar 2, 2008)

this is my diamonds enclosure


----------



## dazza74 (Mar 2, 2008)

this is my sons and my coastals enclosure


----------



## anguskennedy (Mar 2, 2008)

These are a few of my enclosures. I build them myself, in the past i have tended to make wooden ones but recently ive been trying out full glass.

This one houses 3 Red Barred Dragons.






This one is for a pair of Peninsula Dragons





This one houses a juvenile Lace Monitor





This is for 2 hatchling Crested Dragons





This one is for some hatchling pygmy beardies





And this is the nursery, where my hatchlings go on a temporary basis.





Those are the nicer ones - there are a few more, and some outdoor ones.

Sorry they are so big, i didnt know how to downsize them.


----------



## dazza74 (Mar 2, 2008)

oh yeah forgot to mention i built my diamonds enclosure


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 2, 2008)

My new bank near completion


----------



## lazybuddha (Mar 2, 2008)

hey dazza which side is your son on


----------



## dazza74 (Mar 2, 2008)

my snake is in the left and my sons snake is in the right.
nice set up paleoherp


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 2, 2008)

posted these before...

but croc tanks!


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 2, 2008)

dazza74 said:


> my snake is in the left and my sons snake is in the right.
> nice set up paleoherp


Thanks dazza74. I just bought 5 Habistat dimming thermostats for the remaining cages, hope they are worth the money, as I have never used them before


----------



## dazza74 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice crocs mckellar007 and tanks how old are the crocs?


----------



## Chris.j (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats a great Lacey enclosure. 

This is my Gilleni setup.


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 2, 2008)

dazza74 said:


> nice crocs mckellar007 and tanks how old are the crocs?


 

the salty is a year and a half and the freshys only just hatched last season


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice! I really love the tv cabinet ones, think they look awesome!


----------



## Renagade (Mar 3, 2008)

chrisj i like that. here is some of mine


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Mar 3, 2008)

Kristy86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are my two enclosures. The first 2 pictures are of my 2 central bearded dragons outside pit. The second two pics are of my 2 dwarf beaded dragon's enclosure.


 
They are Awesome!!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been told to use perspex instead of glass? because mites are a problem with glass ......anyone else use perspex?


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 4, 2008)

My big enclosure, up for sale too !! lol..

Its about 7.5 ft high by about 5.5 ft wide.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Jungletrans (Mar 4, 2008)

*New loungeroom enclosure*

Reptapet enclosure from Mentone Aquarium . Precious the Coastal is a starlet and loves the attention .


----------



## 5potted (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys, my snake recently had a respiratory problem and the vet said i had to change his flooring to newspaper... is there anything i can laydown close to newspaper but a bit more pretty to look at lol... his respiratory problem has gone now but i still dont want to trigger it off again.


----------



## 5potted (Mar 4, 2008)

as you can see my snake enclosure is looking very dull with the newspaper... also do you think that this enclosure will be big enough for my two spotted pythons... should be receiving my girl in the next couple of days... they'll both be just under a meter long... the cage dimensions are 1m x .4m x .6m (length x width x height)


----------



## tom d (Mar 4, 2008)

this is my enclosure


----------



## NorthQLDer (Mar 4, 2008)

Photos of My partially finished coastal carpet enclosure.

Fully drainable pond and hinged hide box


----------



## 5potted (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice NorthQLDer how long and how much has that cost u to build so far?


----------



## Kristy86 (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah very nice northQlder (Go the north!) what dimentions do you have on that thing? i am looking at getting a coastal some time soonish...


----------



## NorthQLDer (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess it has taken me about 2 months or so to build just doing a little on weekends here and there when i can be bothered, so all up i guess 3 or 4 full days. Im a carpenter so building it wasnt a problem once i had the idea in my head. As for cost, not as nice...haha probably about $1000 from start to finish, not including the coastal.. i thought id make it easier though by putting a plug in the pond and having a hinge on the hide box for cleaning and access, so will see how it goes...:lol:


----------



## simonchristie (Mar 7, 2008)

my brother inlaw and I built this for our pet python


----------



## gonff (Jul 21, 2008)

awsome pics guys, any more gecko enclosures?


----------



## mrillusion (Jul 21, 2008)

why do u some have funny looking flowers


----------



## gonff (Jul 21, 2008)

what......


----------



## mrillusion (Jul 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## justbrad (Jul 21, 2008)

temest how do u go with the snakes in the tv cabnet, under ur tv and souround sound?? are they affected by the noise and aggressive when handled? my snakes hate the tv......


----------



## mrillusion (Jul 21, 2008)

because he probably can afford a very loud tv with sorround sound


----------



## jodocast (Jul 21, 2008)

My three

top : "Sierra" Inland Carpet Python
Middle : "Shesha" Proserpine Carpet Python
botton : "Miltiades" Centralian Carpet Python


----------



## ezekiel86 (Jul 22, 2008)

poor snakes...wat bout the tv noise and the vibs from speakers..poor lil guys would be like wats goin on!!!
have u had any probs with them..i wanted mine with the big screen..but everyone including shop owners r like please never do that haha just thought i would say wat i have been told!

peace guys


----------



## Darren86 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is for my juvenile beardies


----------



## ezekiel86 (Jul 22, 2008)

some of them r very nice..good job..


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's my 8month bearded dragon enclosure.






(If you think I don't have uvb, the big ceremic bowl to the right of enclosure is a MVB with a basking bulb in winter to get temps right and ceremic heat emitter for night time use in winter as it gets cold  Th setup has changed also and the lights are sorted out better, ignore the mess on the floor it was cleaning day :lol


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jul 22, 2008)

Watch this space lol, I have just been given a 6ft aquarium with curved glass front. Am not sure what lizard I will put in it yet but I am planning to go all out on the enclosure. Any idea of what people think I should put in it?


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2008)

Would you be able to put an ackie in it?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 22, 2008)

Ackie, you could o a whole desert scene with hollow logs and rock face 

Dave, i like the simple setup, its time for an upgrade soon tho


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2008)

Kirby said:


> Ackie, you could o a whole desert scene with hollow logs and rock face
> 
> Dave, i like the simple setup, its time for an upgrade soon tho


Just waiting to go to bunnings to make a new one, I might fancy it up and make a rock wall or something too.  Got any pics of your ackie yet to? :lol:


----------



## sockbat (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mine*

4F by 2f beared dragon tank


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2008)

sockbat said:


> 4F by 2f beared dragon tank


 How much did that tank cost you?


----------



## sockbat (Jul 22, 2008)

*$$$$$*

About $500 with lights, reptile carpet, hide/bask rock,water bowl and lizard



Dave94 said:


> How much did that tank cost you?


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2008)

*bangshead* Damn URS I payed $275 or so for my tank! I got ripped off bad LOL.


----------



## sockbat (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you taking the micky:?
I got mine as a all inclusive package deal through Reptiles Inc.




Dave94 said:


> *bangshead* Damn URS I payed $275 or so for my tank! I got ripped off bad LOL.


----------



## BrownHash (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> *bangshead* Damn URS I payed $275 or so for my tank! I got ripped off bad LOL.



What brand of tank is that? Is yours a 3ft x 2ft or a 4ft x 2ft? 

Where abouts can I get one?


----------



## Hydra (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres mine. im getting a 1500 x 1200 x 600 very shortly.
Theres some great ideas on this thread.


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey .....Newbie....., I just was looking at the first photo of your enclosure. I think what you need to do is see the wide enclosure on the left? Cut a little hole in the bottom so you herp can climb down there and use it as a hide. It would be perfect!

Just a thought......


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2008)

BrownHash said:


> What brand of tank is that? Is yours a 3ft x 2ft or a 4ft x 2ft?
> 
> Where abouts can I get one?


 It's from URS, I have no idea in foot, its something like 31x20x24inches or so..


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 24, 2008)

heres mine but not completed 

its 180 tall x 120 wide x 60 deep, its missing 4 more branches + basking plates + 2 more coats of sealer. had to bring it inside due to heavy rain


----------

